# Let's Dissect the driver rating system, shall we?



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

We all know the driver rating is horribly flawed and possesses exactly zero statistical validity. But just for fun, let's attach meaning to the intervals on the rating scale. And since we're pretty such the keep/kill threshold is 4.6, I think we can have some fun. I'd also like to share some of this with Uber Corporate in my next discussion of interval data and ordinal scales and the folly of combining the two.


5 Stars - Driver was courteous and professional. S/he drove safely and arrived in a clean car, inside and out and took the most cost-effective route.

4 Stars - Fire this driver immediately. I don't know why, just fire him/her...now!

3 Stars - I was offended both by this driver's car and is/her demeanor. Fire this driver more immediately than the 4 star driver.

2 Stars - Although I spent only 15 minutes in the company of this driver, I'm certain I loathe his family to the same degree that I detest him and anyone from his ethnic background.

1 Star - Execution would be too kind for this driver. After executing the driver, work toward his/her family.

This is just a start, of course, but with the keep/kill threshold set at 4.6, we will agree that I've captured the essence of the driver rating system. I know that my descriptions are perfectly accurate for the 5 star and 4 star rating, but we may need to edit the others a bit. The reason I know that the 4 and 5 are correct is that I have explained the folly of the driver rating system to many a pax and once they learn about the 4.6 threshold, they fully understand and agree that a rating of 4 means fire the driver immediately.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Why are there 3, 2 and 1 if 4 means fire the driver?

They seem redundant and need to go.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sweet Ping said:


> Why are there 3, 2 and 1 if 4 means fire the driver?
> 
> They seem redundant and need to go.


EXACTLY! That's precisely my point.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

It's the hatred for my family part that confuses me the most. Honestly, my wife is nothing like me, please don't fully discount her judgement after only knowing me for 8-15 minutes.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> It's the hatred for my family part that confuses me the most. Honestly, my wife is nothing like me, please don't fully discount her judgement after only knowing me for 8-15 minutes.


Touché. Well played!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

5 is a vote to keep the driver.
4 is a vote to fire the driver.
3 is 2 votes to fire the driver.
2 is 3 votes to fire the driver.
1 is 4 votes to fire the driver.

Functionally this is all it is. Nothing more or less.

"Why" is irrelivant to this system. Customer may ask you to run a red light and you dont then he may give you 1 star. Or you may be rude and incompetant with directions, same 1 star.

At least ebay breaks it into catagorys. (IE shipping time or communication.)


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> 5 is a vote to keep the driver.
> 4 is a vote to fire the driver.
> 3 is 2 votes to fire the driver.
> 2 is 3 votes to fire the driver.
> ...


You just summarized it perfectly. I was adding snark, but you described the current system with razor-sharp accuracy. Thank you.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> But just for fun, let's attach meaning to the intervals on the rating scale.


Sorry I missed this line. Here is my take:

5 Driver was the nicest person the pax meet all day. Or pax understands the rating system. That pax may not had a perfect ride but would never want his rating to contribute to the driver being de activated.

4 . Well meaning pax that recieved a profesional driver with very good service. He does not realise this was a vote for deactivation.

3. Maybe driver wasnt very talkative. He didnt offer a water bottle like the last one did. But he was quick to arrive and drove safely. Knew his way around too.

2. Driver politely refused the 5th person (overloading) because of safety and legality. Or Requested pax buckled the carseat for thier baby. Pax said this is "outragious" and "the last driver was fine with it". Or pax was too drunk to give proper directions and gets mad at driver.

1. Pax gets sticker shock when seeing the price with surge after fare is done. Doesn't matter if driver was perfect. He's mad at uber.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

5* = I don't like this guy and want him to keep wasting his time driving for peanuts.

4* = I'm doing the driver a favor helping him get deactivated.

3* = I'm doing the driver a favor helping him get deactivated.

2* = I'm doing the driver a favor helping him get deactivated.

1* = I'm doing the driver a favor helping him get deactivated.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> 5* = I don't like this guy and want him to keep wasting his time driving for peanuts.
> 
> 4* = I'm doing the driver a favor helping him get deactivated.
> 
> ...


That's actually pretty darn funny.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> That's actually pretty darn funny.


Thank you very much. I'll be here all week.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Eject 2 alcohol smugglers and one puker, that'll cost the driver .25 off their 5* rating.


----------



## Driverish (Apr 22, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> It's the hatred for my family part that confuses me the most. Honestly, my wife is nothing like me, please don't fully discount her judgement after only knowing me for 8-15 minutes.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

What frustrates me most is the total lack of feedback we get on the lower ratings, especially those 4 and 3 star rides. I'm not a robot and you shouldn't expect me to be one (yet).


----------



## Driverish (Apr 22, 2015)

Stars meaning from white rider point of view.
5 * Only if my driver is White and the car just stepped out the dealer.
4* Only if my driver is White and the car is 2014 and up. Hmmm 4 is almost perfect..
3*Only if my driver is White. Car is between 2012 /13
2*Only if my driver is White with a car 2011 and below
1* If my driver is not White even with a Mercedes 2016. With nasty comments included.


Praxeology said:


> What frustrates me most is the total lack of feedback we get on the lower ratings, especially those 4 and 3 star rides. I'm not a robot and you shouldn't expect me to be one (yet).


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Question for Desert Driver

I'm in a conversation with a CSR over some ratings I feel shouldn't be included in my overall ratings. The CSR is telling me that if a pax doesn't take the time to rate you its like being given zero stars and that's factorEd into your rating as well. Do you know if this is true? They've told me I have 9 unrated rides from Friday which is like 9 zeros and why my rating dropped so drastically.


----------



## Driverish (Apr 22, 2015)

Problem is riders think 4 is a very good rate because nothing is perfect and 5 is perfection.
I predict low rate when riders make sentences such as:
Hurry up please
Go go go
Can't you go faster?

However, Rating System is the very same for all of us.


----------



## Driverish (Apr 22, 2015)

Beur said:


> Question for Desert Driver
> 
> I'm in a conversation with a CSR over some ratings I feel shouldn't be included in my overall ratings. The CSR is telling me that if a pax doesn't take the time to rate you its like being given zero stars and that's factor into your rating as well. Do you know if this is true? They've told me I have 9 unrated rides from Friday which like 9 zeros and why my rating dropped so drastically.


----------



## Driverish (Apr 22, 2015)

Zero rate does not affect your rate


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I think none ratings count as nothing... I am not rated 50% of the time.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> I think none ratings count as nothing... I am not rated 50% of the time.


Out of sheer curiosity, how do you know this? Because I have absolutely no knowledge or feedback on who rates me when, how, why, when, or what.....or how. Wait, I repeated one somewhere.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

If it's true that no rating doesn't count against you its statistically impossible for my rating to drop the way it did. 

16 rides Friday - 9 not rated went from a 4.9 to a 4.75 

I do know, err well I was told by the CSR that the two pax I put out of the car rated me a 1. I assume the other 1 came from the girls who tried to bring red solo cups of beer along for the ride, I told them to cancel or pour the beer out after going back and forth. I reported all three of these to über immediately through the app & received the standard cut & paste response. It's my opinion that these 1 stars should be dropped from my "permanent record." 

Of the remaining rides of the 16 total everyone tipped, in fact 2 of the 16 were the same passenger, even had their friend download the app so they could save $20 on the 2nd rides to and from Stagecoach. 

Something ain't right in the buttermilk or the CSR isn't being completely honest with me.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Beur said:


> If it's true that no rating doesn't count against you its statistically impossible for my rating to drop the way it did.
> 
> 16 rides Friday - 9 not rated went from a 4.9 to a 4.75
> 
> ...


The 4.9 to 4.75.... Is that your last 500 number, your 365, 30, 7 or 1 rating?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Praxeology said:


> Out of sheer curiosity, how do you know this? Because I have absolutely no knowledge or feedback on who rates me when, how, why, when, or what.....or how. Wait, I repeated one somewhere.


 I had an email telling me '45 of my 51 rated trips were 5* the last 2 weeks'. I know I did around 110 trips those 2 weeks.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> I had an email telling me '45 of my 51 rated trips were 5* the last 2 weeks'. I know I did around 110 trips those 2 weeks.


 God must have intervened.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> The 4.9 to 4.75.... Is that your last 500 number, your 365, 30, 7 or 1 rating?


7 day number


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Is there a way to block all posts or threads that include the word rating(s)?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

How about something like this. Yesterday a pax ***** me a ***** because of a ***** surge. I think the ***** system needs to be refined. If your ***** falls below ***** uber will (blank) you.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Beur said:


> 7 day number


Probably a combination of 5* being 8 days old and falling away and 1 bad situation less than 7 days old. Your total rated trips may be a low number for your current 7 day score. I would say it is not as bad as it seems. Congrats on getting tips... I only got 3 out of 50 trips this weekend. That's normal... Less than 5% tip here... (college town).


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Lidman said:


> God must have intervened.


I have experience with a far more vindictive rating system. Dish Network auto changes 1-6 responses to zero for the monthly score yet instructs the customers to rate 1 to 10. Making things appear worse than they are. Yes, I know of a tech fired over their score that Dish artificially deflates.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Is there a way to block all posts or threads that include the word rating(s)?


LOL... It is called self control and avoid threads with that word!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Beur said:


> Question for Desert Driver
> 
> I'm in a conversation with a CSR over some ratings I feel shouldn't be included in my overall ratings. The CSR is telling me that if a pax doesn't take the time to rate you its like being given zero stars and that's factorEd into your rating as well. Do you know if this is true? They've told me I have 9 unrated rides from Friday which is like 9 zeros and why my rating dropped so drastically.


Holy shit! Really? An unrated ride defaults to 0? Well if this is true, then there is absolutely no debating that the driver rating system is complete and total bullshit, even to the simplest of simpletons.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> LOL... It is called self control and avoid threads with that word!


Let's use the word 'score,' OK?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Holy shit! Really? An unrated ride defaults to 0? Well if this is true, then there is absolutely no debating that the driver rating system is complete and total bullshit, even to the simplest of simpletons.


That's what they said.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Beur said:


> That's what they said.


Desert Driver is on the case.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Its not true. Unrated rides are not counted in the score. The pad is not prompted after 2 weeks.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It's nice to see the desertdriver and the actionjax working in harmony..


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Lidman said:


> It's nice to see the desertdriver and the actionjax working in harmony..


I work in harmony with everyone.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I work in harmony with everyone.


I second that sentiment.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Lidman said:


> It's nice to see the desertdriver and the actionjax working in harmony..


I've never seen Desert Driver or Actionjax be anything but respectful,,even when they disagree with others.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Its not true. Unrated rides are not counted in the score. The pad is not prompted after 2 weeks.


I'm not letting this one go, I asked the CSR to please have a manager call me. Something ain't right here.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

I gotta say I'm not seeing any hard evidence of no ratings being counted as an effective zero against one's record. If so, it is a scandal worthy of the local news in every outlet across the nation until Uber gets the message. Believe me, if this is true, we should all know, but I'd like to see some proof it is true other than "Uber told me I got fives on 45 out of 51 ratings".


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I can tell you with certainty that unrated rides are NOT counted as part of your average. Going from a 4.9 to a 4.75 in your 7 day rating is not hard at all, a couple of 1's or 2's are all it takes. 

P.S. Any time you are arguing about number of pax or bringing alcohol into the car, make them cancel or do 5 minutes and no-show them for violating the terms of the contract. If you give them a ride you are setting yourself up for a 1 or 2.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

So desertdriver. How does it feel after a week in office here?


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> We all know the driver rating is horribly flawed and possesses exactly zero statistical validity. But just for fun, let's attach meaning to the intervals on the rating scale. And since we're pretty such the keep/kill threshold is 4.6, I think we can have some fun. I'd also like to share some of this with Uber Corporate in my next discussion of interval data and ordinal scales and the folly of combining the two.
> 
> 5 Stars - Driver was courteous and professional. S/he drove safely and arrived in a clean car, inside and out and took the most cost-effective route.
> 
> ...


I'd rather dissect a frog! But go ahead !!


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> We all know the driver rating is horribly flawed and possesses exactly zero statistical validity. But just for fun, let's attach meaning to the intervals on the rating scale. And since we're pretty such the keep/kill threshold is 4.6, I think we can have some fun. I'd also like to share some of this with Uber Corporate in my next discussion of interval data and ordinal scales and the folly of combining the two.
> 
> 5 Stars - Driver was courteous and professional. S/he drove safely and arrived in a clean car, inside and out and took the most cost-effective route.
> 
> ...


1 2 3 are basically the same thing. 4 simply means a longer route to 1 and deactivation. 4 Is more like a death with a thousand cuts and way more demoralizing! Every night is like, will tonight be the night it's all over? lol

Livery car service always bought the cheapest cars they could find like retired police cars and slap a coat of paint on them and hit the pavement and make money! The pax ridding Uber /lyft are getting excellent service in comparison to livery for the same price!


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I work in harmony with everyone.


is jizzwagon part of everyone?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Backdash said:


> is jizzwagon part of everyone?


Only when he doesn't get banned. Lol


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

According to those weekly summaries...5 stars means you're just ok. Anything below that and you suck...lol!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Backdash said:


> is jizzwagon part of everyone?


Just referred to as the Jizzer.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Beur said:


> I'm not letting this one go, I asked the CSR to please have a manager call me. Something ain't right here.


Good luck getting a phone call from uber.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Good luck getting a phone call from uber.


Instead they offered me the Certlane Xpert spot today.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

As others have stated, a pax that doesn't rate is not counted against you. I 100% guarantee it - unless of course the rating system is different in different cities. I've had weeks of perfect 5.0 or near perfect 5.0 and my weekly report will say something like 18 out of 20 rated trips rated you 5.0. I might have made 25 trips, in which case that would be 5 zero's and 2 non 5*. Put 5 zero's into 25 trips and your rating will be well and truly below 4. 

Our CSR's honestly seem to be a whole lot better than those in the USA - I'm not sure if this is true, but it seems that way from what I read on here. I've been told in no uncertain terms from CSRs here that they can and will reverse pax ratings when the bad rating is unfounded. We have also been assured that when Uber is looking at sub 4.6 drivers to deactivate, that they do not take into account and sub 5* ratings on surge trips.

We all know the current system sucks, it needs to go to a YouTube thumbs up/thumbs down vote by the pax. And it needs to clearly say - please rate this thumbs up if it was a better experience than the traditional taxi or thumbs down if it wasn't. I think too many pax have forgotten why they swapped to Uber in the first place - if they don't like Uber any more, the go back to a taxi.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

anOzzieUber said:


> As others have stated, a pax that doesn't rate is not counted against you. I 100% guarantee it - unless of course the rating system is different in different cities. I've had weeks of perfect 5.0 or near perfect 5.0 and my weekly report will say something like 18 out of 20 rated trips rated you 5.0. I might have made 25 trips, in which case that would be 5 zero's and 2 non 5*. Put 5 zero's into 25 trips and your rating will be well and truly below 4.
> 
> Our CSR's honestly seem to be a whole lot better than those in the USA - I'm not sure if this is true, but it seems that way from what I read on here. I've been told in no uncertain terms from CSRs here that they can and will reverse pax ratings when the bad rating is unfounded. We have also been assured that when Uber is looking at sub 4.6 drivers to deactivate, that they do not take into account and sub 5* ratings on surge trips.
> 
> We all know the current system sucks, it needs to go to a YouTube thumbs up/thumbs down vote by the pax. And it needs to clearly say - please rate this thumbs up if it was a better experience than the traditional taxi or thumbs down if it wasn't. I think too many pax have forgotten why they swapped to Uber in the first place - if they don't like Uber any more, the go back to a taxi.


Well then it's clear that you get much better CSR support than we do. All we get is a "one bad rating won't affect you. Uber on schmuck!" when there is an issue. Even something as simple as requiring a comment/reason in order to leave you a 1 or 2 would do wonders. Oh and it seems to vary widely from place to place as to whether you get your comments or not. We do not get ours in the RDU market.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

If we had more CSR's like the happy typist would get more issues resolved.


----------

